# Life found not needing Oxygen



## staythecourse (Oct 10, 2008)

They found life over a 1.5 miles down. It exists without any other creature and maintains a one-organism ecosystem. The scientist says this improves their outlook for life on other worlds.

BBC NEWS | World | Planet's loneliest bug revealed


----------

